# Beth Israel Deaconess Police



## csauce30

Any ideas on why Beth Israel Deaconess Hospital is hiring Police officers, and thinking that they are gonna get "Full MCJTC Academy" graduates with bachelors degrees to work there?? If you had those qualifications wouldnt you try to work for a non civil service town, preferably a town with the QUINN bill, until you get hired from the CS list? Just curious on people's thoughts.


----------



## Guest

I hear NEMC is doing the same,lol just kidding Sauce.

Who know's maybe it has something to do with the state special licensing, thats the only thing I can think of. Becuase of the qualifications for SSPO have the full time MCJTC and or Ba degree as part of there qualifications. Thats sounds more feesable.


----------



## ofcpm

From what I've heard the guy they brought in to start up this new PD is a real Hard Charger. I was told that the guy wants people to see this new PD as a respectible PD and not just a bunch of security guards with arrest authority. I wish him luck and hope that he can accomplish a very large task. I'm sure that it's going to take a while for the employees there to look at these officers any differently, after having contract security for so many years.

sully161,
Maybe you and I should wipe the years of dust off the stripes and go back  . Just kidding







. I hope that I didn't scare you.


----------



## Guest

Well, if what you heard is true then all the power to him, I wish him luck he has his work cut out for him. That would be a good thing if he accomplish's that goal, maybe he can set a new presedent for other area Hospitals and campus police thats the way it should be.


----------



## q5_po

I heard that they are going to be paying HUGE  coin! That is how they are going to attract applicants.


----------



## Mikey682

BIDMC Employment webpage dosent list any officer positions that I could find, but they had 3 'Patrol Sargeant' jobs posted. They "prefer" the MPOC and a degree, but not listed as a requirement.


----------



## hupd451

I posted this somewhere else but I will do it here also. The BIDMC is starting a police department, the chief of the department was a capt. at MIT and the dep. chief was a sgt. at HUPD. This is legit and I hear the pay is going to very good (better than some non-civil services depts). They will be armed and have full police powers. They will patrol the outside and the security dept will patrol the inside and work in conjunction with each other.


----------



## PearlOnyx

I checked the Beth Isreal site for job postings for these positions last night, and nothing came up. Anybody have any idea where to find these? I'm sure some of my NSMC friends would be interested.


----------



## hupd451

Pearl,
go under employment and type in police, they are listed as patrol sergeants (3) and patrol officers (3). Also if you go to boston.com (Boston Globe) and type in police they are listed there also. Hope this helps.


----------



## hupd451

I posted those jobs in the employment section for those interested.


----------



## PearlOnyx

Thank you HUPD, I did find it later. Seems that if I go online at a more normal time (not 3AM), I tend to find things better.  

Also for now, please post any replies to this forum. There is a similar topic in Getting on the Job. I am trying to get one of the other moderators to leave a note there and lock that topic on that forum, so we can all talk about this in one place. It'll be more productive that way.

Does anyone know anyone up there or have any inside info on what the pay scale is going to be? If the price is right, I might be interested myself, being a part time hospital guy and all. I already printed the listing and left it in a few guys boxes at NSMC.


----------



## Anonymous

I was given this site by one of my officers. Not sure if you have had other Chiefs respond:

BIDMC Public Safety does have openings for both certified police officers and also security officers, dispatch and some supervisors.

We are looking at hiring over 70 positions over the next year.

There are many reasons for this and we are currently in the process of making several large purchases of equipment and software.

We are currently looking at hiring 9 Patrol Officers and 3 Sergeants. 53 security officer positions and 5 supervisors. I almost forgot the dispatch - 7 positions.

We have our charter for Special State Police for police and security will be trained on site using IAHSS standards and CJIS/NCIC is on the way.

That is the need for the academy or other requirements in the job. We have minimum standards for the SSP Powers and warrants.

Pay will be competitive and we are looking for those officers who have some experience and want to move onto a larger urban department - that want to work in a health care environment and understand community policing and team work.

We will be a team approach department, working within a large medical center environment (3 campuses) that includes patients, visitors, research and all the things that a campus police department deals with. Along with a trauma 1 ED and helipad. Community policing and team building will be the focus for the department and officers may have to perform some duties not normally associated with "police" to include patient restraints and services that happen with a large campus.

If your interested please go to the BIDMC web site and down load an application or you can request one from HR. The contacts are:

Deputy Chief James McCarthy 617-632-8306 for police postions. [email protected]

Lt. Ethan Schnabel 617-632-8307 for security and dispatch positions. [email protected]

Thanks for your time and interest.....


----------



## hupd451

I believe the starting pay for police officers is in the mid 40's and the sergeants pay is in the mid 60's. If any one is really interested in this position send me an e-mail and I will find out the real deal from Dep. Chief McCarthy who used to be a sgt. on my job.


----------



## Guest

My question is what are they going to do there. All the best to them and if they are going to get paid a boat load, sign me up. No disrespect to the officers who are going to be working there, but what is the job description going to say. :roll:


----------



## Finding Nemo

we all know that rumor mills never pan put, but if your interested in applying at beth israel i would suggest sending your resume and coverletter to the chiefs office and it will be held on file. Academy trained ofcrs are preferred...............we have a wide range of experienced ofcrs working there......ofcrs from LAPD :twisted: , NYPD, Retired Boston and Brookline Ofcrs. there are also2 guys from MGH that bring in Great hospital knowledge for us big city cops...........

The dept is a good place to work, however, being a BRAND NEW agency, we are still hitting a few bumps in the road, just go with the flow and enjoy the ride until it smooths out. Besides, we still get paid every thursday, weather we go balls to the wall, or slip under the radar.....

Oh yeah, getting back to the resume thing and rumor mill.........

October is looking pretty good........ \/


----------



## MVS

Any updates on this great new venture? :roll:


----------



## Finding Nemo

well the job is going extremely well....
the middle of july we had 2 weeks of training.... Defensive tactics and firearms. our issue firearm is glock 22.

we have a great bunch of guys and gal......
the sgt's are never looking over our shoulder and they are very supportive.

our only function is criminal matters, the public safety side (security) handles the lockouts and escorts, and morgue runs...unlike some other hospital "police depts".

the best part of the job is we get paid every THURSDAY !


hope this helps out......

:twisted:


----------



## CampusOfficer

hi


----------



## MVS

BIDPD armed yet? How many PO's do they have? How many do they have per shift? Locking many folks up yet?

My understanding is they promised the guys over there the world, i.e. Full academy, great training and great money...but how long can it last? BID has been in financial ruins for the last few years, how long will they foot the bill?

How's the Chief?


----------



## Mikey682

9cr57 lapd said:


> our issue firearm is glock 22.


----------



## MVS

Mikey682,

Thanks for the help but "eye ken reed"... My understanding is that the Glock 22 is going to be their issued firearm which have already been purchased. But I recently heard that they are NOT yet armed - due to Hospital Administration's hesitation. They have been unarmed since its inception.



> 9cr57 lapd wrote:
> our issue firearm is glock 22.


Note: it doesn't say "issued".... still sitting in a cabinet?


----------



## Finding Nemo

i guess my lapd mentality took the best of me, the weapon's are ISSUED, the only way to find out if we are carrying is to take a drive to the hospital and look for us in uniform and see for yourself! bear in mind, the security wear the "smurf" blue shirts...........


:twisted:


----------



## MVS

I figured that... just busting your chops.

MGH guy here.

unk:


----------



## CampusOfficer

I will attempt to answer many of the questions posed prior. Our staffing levels vary. We have anywhere from 1-5 PO's on at a time, much like MGH.

As for promising the world...things take time. The entire department has totally changed course over the past three to four months. We got rid of a contract security company, implemented an in-house security program, and added a police department. With changes like this, many things are going to take time.

As for the training, just as "9cr57 lapd" stated, we had two weeks of training recently that consisted of one week of defensive tactics (hand to hand, handcuffing, OC, expandable baton, etc.), and 40 hours at the range with our ISSUED firearms. Much more training to follow.

As for the pay...our base pay (starting out) is more than MGH's max (with differentials). We are eligible for a performance-based raise on a yearly basis (not sure about percentage). 

As for the institution itself, BID has been in financial ruins in the past. It is our understanding that the new hospital CEO has turned the finances around, and BI is about to break even soon. How long will that last...I can't predict the future. The CEO and his administration back our department 100% though.

As for the Chief...he is an excellent person to work for, very personable. He is always around if you need him, and maintains an open door policy. I hope this has answered some of the rumors about our department.


----------



## MVS

Thanks.

B.D. or T.O.?


----------



## Macop

Campus Officer I has just one question, any openings fo Police Officers right now.


----------



## Finding Nemo

boy i tell ya, that campus officer sure can write an excellent report....that's why he does all the typing when we work...............

as for the future openings, If i were you :wink: i would update your resume and have a cover letter ready for the chief....

I hear october is looking good !!!!!

:twisted:


----------



## CampusOfficer

9cr57 lapd said:


> boy i tell ya, that campus officer sure can write an excellent report....that's why he does all the typing when we work...............
> 
> HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Conspiracy??? You're not the boss of me!!! :twisted:
> 
> Rumors are flying that October is looking good. Just submit resume and cover letter to the Chief....should be all set.


----------



## ejk55

I just may apply. Getting sick of 14's for Dr. A and 10-6's. :lol: :wink:


----------



## CampusOfficer

Oh, and by the way...Mrs. C want a ride to the drug store to get her bunion stabilizer, and on the way back....there is an escort going to the Beacon House, and after that drop the photo bin off at Charlestown.


----------



## ejk55

HAHAHa not that bad on mids, but I start eves on Mon. so I guess I will soon find out.


----------



## MVS

B.D., You wanna pick-up Mrs' C or Dr A?...feel free


----------



## Finding Nemo

I AM THE BOSS OF YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## luap112

RPD931 & E-Train,


You guys wouldn't jumping the ship and splitting the team up :?:


----------



## Finding Nemo

campusofficer still amazes me with his ability to type. He is so well spoken in the field of B.S. hahahahaha

HOWEVER, everything he said is true. the hospital's fiscal year starts oct 1st, and from what i hear is that there is funding for.......

OOPS, Campusofficer am I supposed to disclose this info? :roll: 

Oh hell hear goes :twisted: 


from what the rumor mill says, ..... funding for 4 more positions within the police side of public safety.


\/ 


and just remember, if you are hired....


I AM THE BOSS OF YOU! :twisted:


----------



## CampusOfficer

9cr57 lapd said:


> campusofficer still amazes me with his ability to type. He is so well spoken in the field of B.S. hahahahaha
> 
> Hey...I try my best. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finding Nemo

:twisted:


----------

